# Which Sonokinetic Libraries Do You Like Best and Why?



## Alohabob (Dec 12, 2016)

With their 12 Day of Christmas Sale started today with 50% off Tutti Vox, I thought this could be a good way for those of us who don't own anything from them to get opinions on which libraries people like best and why. When saying which ones you like or recommend, please also give reasons why.

I've been watching the Tutti Vox tutorials and I'm not 100% convinced I need it. It sounds great, but I have effects and chants with other libraries. If I didn't, I'd definitely jump on it. But I'd love to hear what other libraries I should definitely pounce on if they go on sale.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 12, 2016)

Depends on what you want to do.

*Minimal* would be my choice but that's because it's good for a lot of what I use it for. Subtle use of these type of libraries is key. Another one that is good for certain enhancements is *Vivace*. Not a massive amount of material and quite old, but a good sound and dependent on what they offer it for I would imagine.

These should be used fairly sparingly IMO. I don't use them a lot, but they are handy for pushing things forward occasionally.


----------



## Alohabob (Dec 12, 2016)

You said "key" and that sparked a question that maybe someone can answer. When looking at Tutti Vox and other FX libraries, they have a lot of clusters, rises, etc. I'm assuming they aren't recorded in different keys, like one rising from a cluster to a Cm, then another rising to a C maj, another rising to a Dm, etc, or are they? And if not, do these only sound good in certain keys or are able to be used pretty much in anything?


----------



## Vovique (Dec 12, 2016)

Da Capo - it's the beautiful sound you hear in all Sonokinetic phrase libraries, but multi sampled in sections: strings, brass, woods and percussion. No individual instruments, but you get low, middle and high subdivisions for each section. Strings are the highlight, silky sustains and powerful sharp staccatos. I simply love it.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Da Capo - it's the beautiful sound you hear in all Sonokinetic phrase libraries, but multi sampled in sections: strings, brass, woods and percussion. No individual instruments, but you get low, middle and high subdivisions for each section. Strings are the highlight, silky sustains and powerful sharp staccatos. I simply love it.


This. Still waiting for them to do more multi-sampled libraries with their awesome selection of players.


----------



## gpax (Dec 12, 2016)

I use several different Sonokinetic libraries, including the newer symphonic woodwinds, but Sotto has been my personal favorite in terms of integration with other tracks and libraries, particularly in providing texture and depth without taking over. While I like aspects of them all, and as Baron suggested, I tend to use these sparingly.

For me, Sotto has some great string textures, even before SA released Tundra : ). Not comparing, but stylistically there are some nice offerings to work with in Sotto. The muted trumpet phrases are a really nice addition to the palette as well.

I personally have found that with the triad-based phrase libraries (Minimal, Grosso, Capriccio. Sotto), you actually get to know some of these patterns if you spend time with them, so referencing what to reach for becomes more routine after a while. That, and just playing around can generate some great ideas.


----------



## NYC Chaz (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a number of Sonokinetic libraries,Sotto is my favorite,very lush and beautiful.Working with phrases takes a little effort,but is well worth it.Sonokinetic doesn't get enough love imho and their support is very good.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 12, 2016)

Had my eye on either Capriccio or Sotto. I (try) to compose big epic music but also more quiet choral orchestral pieces. If I had to buy only one what would you guys (with knowledge of the products) suggest? 

Paulo


----------



## Harry (Dec 13, 2016)

I really am having a problem telling these different libraires apart. Do you have to play triads on all the libraries? Minimal seems different from eg Cappriccio, Sotto ... is it newer? Do they all have abiltity to drag and drop midi to DAW? I would be looking for something on the more downtempo, genetler, less epic in your face sounds.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm sort of in the same boat. I believe the newest library is Maximo, with Sotto, Cappriccio, and Minimal being earlier and I think in that order. For gentler and less epic, I'm guessing Sotto is the one to aim for. That is probably going to be my own plan. Have you gone through the various videos at the Sonokinetic site? There is also a page loosely comparing the contents.

I'm also curious about the drag and drop MIDI and triads. Is it just triads?


----------



## soundbylaura (Dec 13, 2016)

They are giving away Ostinato today - limited number avail:

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sale/?ref=day02news


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 13, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> I'm sort of in the same boat. I believe the newest library is Maximo, with Sotto, Cappriccio, and Minimal being earlier and I think in that order. For gentler and less epic, I'm guessing Sotto is the one to aim for. That is probably going to be my own plan. Have you gone through the various videos at the Sonokinetic site? There is also a page loosely comparing the contents.
> 
> I'm also curious about the drag and drop MIDI and triads. Is it just triads?



You're right, Sotto is for more delicate pieces whilst Capriccio/Maximo are more bombastic I guess. I have Minimal and Sonokinetic just updated the engine to match the more recent instruments. Midi drag and drop is there and yes, it's triads.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm a fan of their world vocal libraries , Tutti and Vivace. Da Capo is great for quick sketching but not practical for writing since the ranges are limited . I'm still hoping for an update which I would be happy to pay for with fully recorded ranges and an updated interface.


----------



## donbodin (Dec 13, 2016)

I am a huge fan of Grosso. The excitement of 12/8 is so amazing to work with.

I just got the Ostinato Strings and think this may very well be a new go-to in my sketching work!


----------



## gpax (Dec 13, 2016)

Paul Owen said:


> You're right, Sotto is for more delicate pieces whilst Capriccio/Maximo are more bombastic I guess. I have Minimal and Sonokinetic just updated the engine to match the more recent instruments. Midi drag and drop is there and yes, it's triads.


It is triads, but I would add also you are not limited there: the performance MIDI data is all then available to cut, copy and paste, and re-voice to other libraries - and to your heart's content. I'll drag in a Capriccio strings pattern for example, then split each voice across other strings and/or winds I have, the velocity dynamics intact and already there for quick work.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 13, 2016)

gpax said:


> It is triads, but I would add also you are not limited there: the performance MIDI data is all then available to cut, copy and paste, and re-voice to other libraries - and to your heart's content. I'll drag in a Capriccio strings pattern for example, then split each voice across other strings and/or winds I have, the velocity dynamics intact and already there for quick work.



How do you get at the midi? I would much appreciate knowing that trick. That will make the libraries far more valuable.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 13, 2016)

Allan, once you have the library it's a simple button you drag...

I am for Minimal and Sotto but my work is usually not super aggressive, so that's why I mention them.
In a way it can take the place of Spitfire Evolutions in the sense it creates very natural movement in pieces but does not dominate them and sounds totally authentic.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 13, 2016)

Sotto, Tutti, and Tutti Vox.

All three have incredibly interesting textures. Tutti is rather dated nowadays and it would be awesome if they returned to that concept but with their current engine. I'm a suckered for orchestral FX.

Their stuff is great for adding depth and realism to your work. It takes some creativity to not sound like everyone else using them but that's the fun part.

Best,

C


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 13, 2016)

Toll - the best bell library I've used by a long way, nothing else I've seen comes close.

Celesta - the best celeste library I've used by a long way, nothing else I've seen comes close.

Disclaimer - I haven't looked closely at percussion options from Spitfire, Orchestral Tools or Vienna

Edit: the Hurdy Gurdy is awesome too


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 13, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Toll - the best bell library I've used by a long way, nothing else I've seen comes close.
> 
> Celesta - the best celeste library I've used by a long way, nothing else I've seen comes close.
> 
> ...


On the subject of Celestas, I'd be very interested to hear from anyone who has Sonokinetic Celesta and OT Perc Celesta and their thoughts on them. Both sound amazing to my ears.


----------



## gpax (Dec 14, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> On the subject of Celestas, I'd be very interested to hear from anyone who has Sonokinetic Celesta and OT Perc Celesta and their thoughts on them. Both sound amazing to my ears.


The SK Celesta, offering my opinion, is more in-your-face in character, and not so much orchestral, though can be coaxed into such use (reverb, eq). It's an older, closer mic'd product in this respect, with mechanical noise intact, and if going for that front-and-center sound, does precisely that: Bells, clanks, and ambience, but not mellow in a balanced, orchestral sense.


----------



## byzantium (Dec 15, 2016)

Any thoughts (e.g. owners of) on today's Tutti deal (Orchestral FX) at €80 (+EU VAT). Old library but still good? 

Like anything I guess it depends on what you want it for, but it seems like a general-purpose and flexible orchestral fx library, for not a huge amount of money at the moment...? Not many competitors at this price? 
(The only other FX I have are by section/instrument, e.g those that come with Albion 1, Cinebrass, and the Giant and CSP pianos). 

Many thanks.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 15, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Any thoughts (e.g. owners of) on today's Tutti deal (Orchestral FX) at €80 (+EU VAT). Old library but still good?
> 
> Like anything I guess it depends on what you want it for, but it seems like a general-purpose and flexible orchestral fx library, for not a huge amount of money at the moment...? Not many competitors at this price?
> (The only other FX I have are by section/instrument, e.g those that come with Albion 1, Cinebrass, and the Giant and CSP pianos).
> ...



No help, but I came here with the very same question, and am wondering from those who have experience using it, too. Watched the short demos, and it seems cool the way you can isolate isolate individual instrument sections of the patches, turn off the strings, brass, perc etc. There looks to be a decent level of customizable control... I lack a clear sense of how one integrates this into an orchestral melodic line and how seamlessly it can be practically made to work with, say, CS2 or Albion.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Any thoughts (e.g. owners of) on today's Tutti deal (Orchestral FX) at €80 (+EU VAT). Old library but still good?
> 
> Like anything I guess it depends on what you want it for, but it seems like a general-purpose and flexible orchestral fx library, for not a huge amount of money at the moment...? Not many competitors at this price?
> (The only other FX I have are by section/instrument, e.g those that come with Albion 1, Cinebrass, and the Giant and CSP pianos).
> ...


Tutti was the first Sono lib I ever bought. I used it until I got Symphobia, which is far superior when it comes to these kinds of fx. It's still a good library, even though I think the sound quality needs some work. There was an update that was released, so maybe this addressed that issue?


----------



## byzantium (Dec 15, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I lack a clear sense of how one integrates this into an orchestral melodic line and how seamlessly it can be practically made to work with, say, CS2 or Albion.



Thanks all the same though tugboat, and I'm also wondering the same thing as you. I'm guessing that a lot of how well an orchestral FX lib might integrate with different orchestral libs, might come down to how close the basic tone / sound of the two libraries are? e.g. how close the strings in Tutti sound to strings in CS2, how close the brass sounds to cinebrass or whatever? (or how easy it would be to bring them close enough to each other). 

If anyone has any experience of combining sonokinetic libs (e.g. Tutti) with other libs that would be really interesting to hear. 

I don't think I will buy any of the upcoming sonokinetic 12-deals of Christmas deals, as I don't think I'd like, or get much use out of, repeating melodic motifs (however nice the sound), but Tutti seems more usable for me in that they are not repetitive and instead are more like (short and long evolving) one-shots. 

One thing I would wonder about as well, which would affect the usability of an FX lib, is that many of the FX will have a specific tonal centre, which may not fit with the 'key' of your composition...(?)


----------



## R.Cato (Dec 15, 2016)

Toll is great, although the scripting is a bit over the top for such a simple library. Nevertheless a big recommendation.


----------



## byzantium (Dec 15, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Tutti was the first Sono lib I ever bought. I used it until I got Symphobia, which is far superior when it comes to these kinds of fx. It's still a good library, even though I think the sound quality needs some work. There was an update that was released, so maybe this addressed that issue?



Thanks very much Mike. (I'm guessing that was Symphobia 1 at the time?). Big difference in price currently though! 

(Although I just checked the project sam prices just now, and happened to chance upon their 25% sale)
(still not exactly cheap though!) . 

Many thanks.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Thanks very much Mike. (I'm guessing that was Symphobia 1 at the time?). Big difference in price currently though!
> 
> (Although I just checked the project sam prices just now, and happened to chance upon their 25% sale)
> (still not exactly cheap though!) .
> ...


To be honest, both Symphobia and Symphobia 2 are light years ahead of Tutti In terms of sound quality. Theres Definitely a big difference in price, but Symphobia is LOADED with content that will last you for years. I used Tutti a couple of times, but never even think about it anymore. It was kind of a throw away library for me. Like I said though, there is an update for it, but I have no clue what its for.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Thanks very much Mike. (I'm guessing that was Symphobia 1 at the time?). Big difference in price currently though!
> 
> (Although I just checked the project sam prices just now, and happened to chance upon their 25% sale)
> (still not exactly cheap though!) .
> ...


If you dont want to spend the cash on Symphobia, Orchestral Essentials 1 is a relatively inexpensive alternative, and it has tons of FX. I would definitely put my money towards that than Tutti.

Btw, I'm not trying to talk anyone out of buying Tutti, because I think its still a good library, and I love Sonokinetic. Im just trying to offer my background on these types of libs.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Toll is great, although the scripting is a bit over the top for such a simple library. Nevertheless a big recommendation.


I will definitely be buying this if its part of the sale.


----------



## macmac (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't do orchestral that much but have the recent Ostinato Strings, Albion orig, the old EWQLSO and the stuff in Komplete Ultimate. I was wondering about Vivace and Sotto or another of their offerings if I were only to buy one, which would be a better fit that I wouldn't already have similar to (or could make do with, more or less), even though they are phrase based. Thank you.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2016)

macmac said:


> I don't do orchestral that much but have the recent Ostinato Strings, Albion orig, the old EWQLSO and the stuff in Komplete Ultimate. I was wondering about Vivace and Sotto or another of their offerings if I were only to buy one, which would be a better fit that I wouldn't already have similar to (or could make do with, more or less), even though they are phrase based. Thank you.


I don't have either of these, but I think Sotto would be a fair bit more useful to you than Vivace. Vivace is one of their older libraries and they tended to take more of a "whole of orchestra" approach with things back when it was made. Vivace really does sound excellent, but I'd put a few of their other libraries ahead of Vivace. Apart from some of the more ambient phrases, it would be harder to work Vivace into your tracks compared to Sotto. I think there would be more useful content in Sotto.

They themselves have said that Sotto is their favourite library. I have Minimal and Capriccio, and next on my list to get is Sotto.

But if I were you, I'd be going for some more meat-and-potatos libraries first before these ones.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, I would disagree with Mark on this one. NOW that Play 5 has come out... EW's orchestra gives you the basics, Albion 1 is huge and gives you loads of the basics and more! Komplete ultimate gives you lots more basic orchestral stuff! So, I'd say you can use and learn A LOT from SK's phrase libs!

I have Minimal Capriccio Maximo and Ostinato... Drag and drop is awesome and educational for a dumdum songwriter learning to integrate these tools into non orchestral songs, let along try to orchestrate the magic emanating from this forum.

All of the phrase libraries are great..I skipped the first two as no midi drop and separate mics/sectional recording and old gui limitations. However, from Minimal onward... every library is a wonderful playground! YOU need to decide..Just listen to the naked demos and YouTube reviews/SK vids... This should tell you what you like! Unfortunately most of the demos are too busy and the magic of individual riffs is masked I feel.

I bought my first SK phrase last year this time... Minimal and Capriccio. Minimal is..... Well.... Minimal! It was cheap... But with the update it's been great! Capriccio is huge... A zillion great riffs to use or export and use/dupe/tweak elsewhere, like in an Albion string section. I just got Maximo but I'm relocating and haven't had time cept to piddle around but is AWESOME and I grabbed the intro deal as I didn't wanna wait a year or two.

I need Soto and Grosso to complete the huge selection of riffs SK has provided us... While I love taking a riff here and there, I think the exportable midi is just as important to me... I've also started making some multis, crossing libraries... Turning off lots but cross fertilizing a few things.

If I were doing it all over again... I'd do the same... get what they offer... Minimal? Get it! Soto? It'll be more expensive, like Capriccio was for me last year... If either of these comes up, Get it! I doubt both will be offered

Grosso? Well, I'm all up for it now but I skipped it last year; in reviewing the threads I found it was controversial... It's 12/4 time and some loved it /some not so much. Also I realized the other night (by watching a review where the reviewer used a 130 tempo and Grosso phrases went by way too fast and sounded hurried) that Grosso at 90 bpm
sounds great (and equals around 130bpm in 4/4 time ) So a song with 120+ tempo is a fast play for Grosso ..so I'd likely need to play these riffs at half speed at 120+ tempos... Still the riffs are unique and cool and it's pretty bombastic so if it's offered I'll snag it this time... And Soto too, if it's offered... I'll find a way

After all... Retirement is gonna be frugal but I'll be singing within a musical playground stocked with brushes and colors beyond my wildest dreams!


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Well, I would disagree with Mark on this one. NOW that Play 5 has come out... EW's orchestra gives you the basics, Albion 1 is huge and gives you loads of the basics and more! Komplete ultimate gives you lots more basic orchestral stuff! So, I'd say you can use and learn A LOT from SK's phrase libs!
> 
> I have Minimal Capriccio Maximo and Ostinato... Drag and drop is awesome and educational for a dumdum songwriter learning to integrate these tools into non orchestral songs, let along try to orchestrate the magic emanating from this forum.
> 
> ...


No worries. I don't disagree with what you are saying, I think they are great libraries. I do already have Minimal/Capriccio (and I forgot to mention Ostinato) and would buy them again if I didn't already have them. I also got them as a steal at previous sales. 

It really depends on a person's own priorities and needs are for what they should buy, obviously.

I was just thinking that the later SK full phrase libraries may be a better place to start than Vivace, given Vivace is likely harder to use in practice. And personally, if I had the libraries @macmac mentioned (I'm assuming they are the only ones macmac has), I would be looking for a good strings library before buying Vivace. I don't know @macmac's needs; it may be Albion 1 is more than enough for him/her in this area, and it depends a lot on what style of music is being created. Generally I'd consider EWQLSO as fairly limited nowadays, with some exceptions like the percussion.

That's what I was meaning by meat-and-potato. We all have different needs and wants though.


----------



## macmac (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you both. When you say that Vivace is harder to fit in, what is about it that makes it hard? All the libs are appealing but Vivace happens to be the one on offer that I have to decide on before it goes away, hence the question. From what I hear in there (and it has the least videos in YT), it may fill more gaps, having things I don't have. I'm torn because I don't know what else will come up in the sale, and I do like what I hear in Minimal and Capriccio too, but can't buy them all. I guess I'm wanting large sections (also emphatic) but also can fit for softer too.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 19, 2016)

Don't worry... One of their later libraries will come up... Capriccio was on the last day last year! And I wouldn't /didn't buy vivace ... I agree with Mark on That! It has No midi dragndrop/crude engine/less content/can't isolate instruments


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2016)

You also need to weigh what each library offers in terms of what you already have and in what areas you may be lacking. The thing that Capriccio seems to have that I believe Soto does not is runs. Therefore even though I am attracted to the gorgeous sound of Soto, I may hold out for Capriccio and pick up Soto in the future. Can anyone here speak to the quality of the runs as offered in Capriccio?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2016)

To Vastman and others who have some of the Sonokinetic libraries and have been using them. What are your thoughts on and experiences with Minimal? I had not paid that much attention to it in the past, but now I see that it may have some of the qualities that I would find useful. I'm still leaning towards Capriccio and Soto, but Minimal also looks interesting. Currently I'm thinking if I were to eventually get all of them, my order of choices would be Capriccio, Soto, Minimal, Maximo, etc.

Of course, I might not get any of them and still be perfectly fine. I can always get them as needed or wait for a future sale.

I have to say that for the longest time I was not really looking at these at all. Partially, because of a bias against "phrase libraries" in general. But in recently looking in more detail at what Sonokinetic has to offer and also watching most of the videos at their site, it seems that these are a lot more useful and malleable that I initially thought. My plan is to get at least one of these and see how it works out.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 19, 2016)

As well as the phrases and the multisampled percussion, Capriccio has a dedicated runs instrument for string and woodwind runs, allowing you to combine many different run types - they sync to your DAW tempo automatically. It's been a while since I did the video for Capriccio runs but I'm sure it covers all the basics:


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you very much for posting this. I had not seen (or missed seeing) that particular tutorial before.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 19, 2016)

Neither did I! Capriccioso now seems a greater value, hope it pops up as a Christmas day event on December 24).


----------



## robertGL (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello new user here. I purchased a Vivace license yesterday. I didn't catch this forum and maybe would've decided otherwise, but 83 dollars for a wide variety of textures, plus the free Ostinato Strings seemed alright to me.
The SK Minimal offering today is tempting - i like the genre that it espouses, and the version 2.0 apparently made it far more functional than its original release form. Sonokinetic is very deal-friendly so maybe I'll wait and improve my composing abilities in the meantime


----------



## reutunes (Dec 19, 2016)

Glad to be of help. Capriccio also includes a multisampled percussion patch (in addition to the percussion phrases) so it's very good value. I actually used quite a bit of Capriccio in the recent Ostinato DAWcast, alongside Sotto, Maximo and Vivace - so that video might give you a good idea of how the libraries integrate. From 1:25 it's just Ostinato and Capriccio for a little while. They're all recorded in the same hall with the same mic positions so there's basically zero work involved to get them to sound cohesive. Pretty cool.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2016)

Capriccio definitely looks like one to get. The more I find out about these libraries the more I'm liking them! Here's hoping that it comes up in the 12 Days promotion.

BTW, there was a photo of that hall on the SK site - in the SOS review of Minimal. It looks like an amazing space!








It almost doesn't look like what one would normally expect from a concert venue but rather like someone's private concert hall. (It also matches the feel of the Sonokinetic gui design.)


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 19, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Neither did I! Capriccioso now seems a greater value, hope it pops up as a Christmas day event on December 24).


Yes, it would be great to get it. Wait.. too late, I already bought it on sale last year!


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

I have Capriccio. I use the runs sometimes, especially the woodwinds. They sound very good, so it is tempting to use them more than you should sometimes. The runs sync to tempo which is very useful, and there are multiple run lengths and multiple types (up, up/down, etc.). I think they are a good competitor to something like Hollywood Winds by Cinesamples.

I also like the percussion. They are very useful if you just want something that runs along with the piece without too much effort. There is a fair variety of percussion and rythms included. And as you'd expect from Sonokinetic, they sound very good.


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Don't worry... One of their later libraries will come up... Capriccio was on the last day last year! And I wouldn't /didn't buy vivace ... I agree with Mark on That! It has No midi dragndrop/crude engine/less content/can't isolate instruments


I almost bought Vivace yesterday, but decided I have enough new libraries for now. Particularly if some of the other SK stuff comes up that I want ahead of Vivace. It's still on my list, but a little further down currently, and not something I'd be willing to pay the full price for. Yes, there are limitations to it, particularly the bleed across microphones from other instruments.


----------



## AR (Dec 20, 2016)

I love all their orchestral stuff. Sounds top notch


----------



## macmac (Dec 20, 2016)

I did buy Vivace because it seemed to have some things that would be useful for $80, and also bought Ostinato. So now I have those plus EWQLSO Gold (Kontakt version), Albion I and NI KU stuff (plus the $1 Sonivox thing if that is usable) for my non-phrase libraries.

With Minimal on the table now, I'm trying to compare Minimal and Sotto (provided the latter is offered) in terms of all-rounder versatility with the other libraries. I'm not buying them all so want to have a plan for what I'm looking for when the rest of the sale comes forward.

For some reason I am not totally feeling it with Minimal soundwise based on demos and I don't know why, but I don't want to disqualify it just because of the demos. Those of you who actually have and use it will know it much better.

The other possibility would be Da Capo (non-phrase). Would that be a good addition or redundant with my others?

Capriccio sounds majestic and I don't write majestic film scores (although the runs could be handy). My use will be library-type TV cues and CD tracks. Then there is the soft lovely Sotto.

So questions: Do Sotto and Minimal have good versatility? Does one have more extension and usefulness than the other to fill the gaps in my library? (and fit with Vivace) Does Capriccio have content that is less majestic? I do seem to like the interface of Sotto over Minimal, do those with the newer interfaces have more patterns -- looks like they do?

Thank you!


----------



## markleake (Dec 20, 2016)

macmac said:


> I did buy Vivace because it seemed to have some things that would be useful for $80, and also bought Ostinato. So now I have those plus EWQLSO Gold (Kontakt version), Albion I and NI KU stuff (plus the $1 Sonivox thing if that is usable) for my non-phrase libraries.
> 
> With Minimal on the table now, I'm trying to compare Minimal and Sotto (provided the latter is offered) in terms of all-rounder versatility with the other libraries. I'm not buying them all so want to have a plan for what I'm looking for when the rest of the sale comes forward.
> 
> ...


Yes, Minimal has less material, and the interface is IMO not as good as the later libraries like Capriccio and Sotto.

I really don't know how to answer your other questions, sorry. Maybe someone else with all the libraries can. But only you can determine which one you think will work for your needs and like the sound of. You should only buy what you are happy with buying. You also don't know what else SK will have on sale.

I would make the same statement I've made before... I use these as supporting libraries that I blend in with other good libs, and only use them sometimes. They really will become old very quickly if overused or too prominent in the mix. I don't want to give you the impression that you'd be using the SK phrase libraries all the time.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 20, 2016)

It seems that these libraries offer a nice armature (in the 3D animation sense) upon which you can build your ideas. The demos on the SK site give good examples of what can be done. Whether intentionally or not, they also sometimes speak to how things can quickly become over used. Listening to the demos for Minimal I kept hearing the same string phrase being used again and again. The demos where you can compare the full composition to the (lib only) version are very helpful and should give you a good idea of how the library sounds and how you can flesh it out in your own work.


----------

